# Stratmosphere Hyperboost question



## Aelobain (Jan 30, 2007)

Just wandering if someone has used these or products like these ..... do they actually perform better than stock ..... I just do not want to waste my money on them if they do not perform better than stock _thnx=)
the link to the product http://www.stratmosphere.com/hyperboost.htm


----------

